# 309 level wind PROBLEM



## thereelguy850 (Jun 10, 2013)

So im servicing a penn 309 lw and have an issue I can't figure out.with the clicker on and spinning the handle it seems like the spool is popping out and barely making contact with the clicker tongue. Doesn't seem like I have any resistance from the springs on the bridge to keep the clicker gear lined up with the tongue. What gives? Possibility its the pinion gear? The bearing? Or something else?


----------



## Chris Gatorfan (Apr 8, 2012)

Ok there are 3 possibilities here
1. The clicker has spun loose.
2. The bridge assembly is not properly aligned.
3. If you have a 3 piece spool and the line was placed on it to tightly you may have warped the spool. Lets hope this is not the issue.
Check these issues out and let me know what happens.


----------



## thereelguy850 (Jun 10, 2013)

going to work on it this morning. I appreciate the help there. Never had a misaligned bridge.so you don't think I'm dealing with pinion problem?


----------



## Chris Gatorfan (Apr 8, 2012)

It could be but those would be the three basics to check.


----------



## thereelguy850 (Jun 10, 2013)

well I have exhausted all other options. Can't figure out this reel to save my life.I've worked on many of reels in this is one that had me stumped the longest. Just can't figure out what it is.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

I'm assuming the left and right side bearings are properly tightened??


----------



## thereelguy850 (Jun 10, 2013)

Hmmmm...the crank side bearing is snug and the clicker side im guessing its adjusted via the knob with the spring?


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Yes the right side goes tight and the left side is for spool adjustment. I know you knew that but just making sure..


----------



## thereelguy850 (Jun 10, 2013)

@ oceanmaster. All bearings tightend and properly adjusted. Took a close look at the clicker gear and the teeth are worn slightly inward towards spool.


----------

